# Just FYI



## KingOfChaos (Sep 7, 2002)

I have added the Natural 20 Press website to the Open Directory Project and it should be listed on most major search engines between now and a month from now   Just thought I would let the publishers know when I add their sites to it.

You can see the listing here:
http://dmoz.org/Games/Roleplaying/Genres/Universal/d20_System/Publishers/

You can also edit your information there if you wish 

Ciao!


----------

